# my redbellies aren't eating!



## EMJAY

i put some feeder fish in, between 9 they are 3 baby feeders that are no more than a bite. there is 3 in there they haven't touched. i took them out for a while and put them back it later hoping the piranhas would eat them when i drop them in a second time but no luck. i put in some other foods, like chick, groundbeef, mcdonalds which they usually like ( i bought them off a friend) but ever since i moved them to my place they dont eat. when i drop in food they might nibble at it, but once it hits the bottome of the tank they dont even look at it. i dont know what to do. their mouths are opening and closing like they are hungry but when i feed them they do not eat. one thing i don do it leave food in the tank, except feeders. help please?


----------



## Xenon

They are probably stressed out and need some time to re-adjust to their surroundings. I do not recommend feeeding your P's McDonalds









Moved to feeding and nutrition


----------



## Wolfman

I agree with Mike. However, I am quite puzzled at your piranhas behaviour if you say they are closing and opening their mouths. Inasmuch as this is quite normal, if it appears they are gasping it would very well be a sign of stress. Perhaps your water parameters are not as they used to be, prior to your move.

Be sure to allow your piranha ample time in which to acclimate to their new home and be sure to check your parameters.


----------



## EMJAY

so what then?


----------



## Innes

if your piranhas are in a new home, they are likely to be stressed, they need to settle down and ajust to their new surroundings, I know from your other posts that your tank is also cycling so I guess that the reason they are not eating is stress, and also they don't like MsDonalds







.
I would think that your piranhas will start eating soon, but you could add some fish for them to eat when they want.


----------



## Judazzz

Yeah, I agree with the above: don't feed your p's any meat or other food with additives or spices: they're very unhealthy.

It's normal when p's don't eat for a while after they have been moved to a new tank (due to acclimatisation). But it could also be caused by bad water quality...
Besides that, it is not uncommon for p's to go on a hunger strike for a while: mine had their moments they didn't eat at all, or just very small quantities for many days as well. They can go without food for many weeks (just think of this: in the wild, during the dry season, food is really scarce).
So, I wouldn't worry about it too much: just keep an eye on your bad boys...


----------



## SnowCichlid.

... not to mention the possibilities of getting some kind of eating disorder or upset from eating fastfood meats. Are the P's in fine condition or do they appear a little off?


----------



## rosecityrhom

The other part of them opening and closing their mouths...this could also simply be stretching their jaws. Mine do this from time to time and its not because they're lacking oxygen.


----------



## Nethius

you say you recently got them... is this a new tank setup or was it already running? if a new tank, did you cycle it before adding the fish?


----------



## MPower

I won't eat if the water is dirty. Maybe do a water change.


----------



## bobme

MPower said:


> I won't eat if the water is dirty. Maybe do a water change.


 that, and he has way to many in that tank, prb dosnt do water changes, and a lot more other crap.


----------



## hastatus

> i put in some other foods, like chick, groundbeef, mcdonalds


 First, your choice, as others have said is not a suitable diet for piranas. Groundbeef alone has fat that can pollute your aquario, as for McDonalds, no no! Without seeing your aquario first hand, it does appear your fish are either 1) stressed out 2) overfed, so not able to swim and exercise 3) simply not hungry.


----------

